# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  giao lưu, giới thiệu thành viên mới toách - không chuyên ngành

## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

Em xin chào tất cả anh chị em trên Diễn Đàn CNC
Em là Ms Phương sinh năm 92 Hiện đang làm NVKD về những sản phẩm ống mềm công nghiệp
Mục đích lên diễn đàn CNC
thứ 1 nhất thẳng thắn nói lên đây để bán hàng hi
Thứ 2 lên đây mong muốn anh chị em trong nghề có biết đến sản phẩm ống dùng cho máy cnc để khảo sát thực tế thực chất chất lượng sản phẩm sử dụng của dòng ống mà em cung cấp để có những tư vấn và lwoif quảng cáo cho những khách hàng khác.
Thứ 3. Biết ít hay biết nhiều đều cần phải học hỏi .

Em cảm ơn anh chị em Group nhé

nhìn thấy bài em vào cho e xin 1 like nha

Cam xa mi ta!

----------

Gamo

----------

